# Ultimate mantis enclosure?



## danswan (Aug 2, 2006)

After hundreds of hours spent seeking the ultimate mantis enclosure, I think I've settled on one:

1 Gal pickle jar, covered with nylon stocking: More height than width, and easily sealed with a nylon stocking to keep the crickets in, while still allowing air flow.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2006)

Not what I would personally use but if it works then thats all that matters.


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2006)

That sounds perfect. I have used enclosures like these before, with large glass jars, which I actually got from ikea. You will probably also find they will be very easy to store, and even stack. I find tanks just take up way to much room, especially when the mantid only occupies on corner!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 2, 2006)

i've got 6 different types of enclosure i've made, all kept inside one vivarium. i've experimented a lot and my favourite one to use is one of these containers turned on it's smallest side (and without the lid):







then put the whole thing inside one leg of some tights.

pull them tight so the tights become clear and then sit the container on top of the opening of the tights.

the reason this is so good is for feeding - it's like that thing at the beginning of The Simpsons when Homers handling the radioactive stuff in an enclosure, like that. you could never have a mishap with food escaping with this because you put your arm inside the tights leg to feed the mantis. you could use any container really.

also, i cut a square out of the tights and tape that to the ceiling of the enclosure so the mantids can grip good


----------



## themowingmonk (Aug 4, 2006)

I found some on ebay that are mesh insect cages, the work really well, especially for hatching Oothecas and they have a zipper top. but they are a little big.


----------

